
A hotspot finder app exposed 2M Wi-Fi network passwords - spac
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/22/hotspot-password-leak
======
spac
For those who care the app is here
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.proofusion...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.proofusion.wifi&hl=en_US)

